# Too Bad Everyone One Doesn't Get Treated This Way



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

I'm sure most of you have noticed this but me and my wife has noticed all of a sudden because of our age that younger people are treating us with more respect. 


 Like I told my wife it is a shame everyone don't treat each other this way no matter of age.

big rockpile


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Good for you, but I doubt I get any more respect than Rodney Dangerfield got. LOL

I suppose twenty-somethings would ask "who's Rodney Dangerfield?"


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

That's why I love being irreverent and politically incorrect  - Blows their image of a 71 year old little ol' lady should be.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

My parents trained me to defer to older people, help if its clearly needed and to give up my seat on a bus to them. I was rudely made aware of my own advancing age when, after decades of rural life, I travelled to the big city and found myself sitting on a crowded bus. As my training kicked in and I looked around to see if an old person needed my seat, I realized there was no one in sight older than I was. And there was no one likely to be ever.

You know, after I got over the shock, it was very pleasant to be relieved of that social obligation.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2014)

My Little Nannie drove a 1963 Impala... And used to giggle about "Nannie in her sneakers Smokin' those little boys at the stop lights!"

Keeping them guessing, is a great thing!


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

I will always remember the first time an adult called me mam! I thought I must look horribly old cause I did not think the man was much younger than me. Turned out he is a cowboy and calls all women miss and mam if they are old enough to be married LOL.

I find that some folks are respectful and other folks are impatient.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

sisterpine said:


> I will always remember the first time an adult called me mam! I thought I must look horribly old cause I did not think the man was much younger than me. Turned out he is a cowboy and calls all women miss and mam if they are old enough to be married LOL.
> 
> I find that some folks are respectful and other folks are impatient.


My father loved to call teenage boys 'sir' when they saw him in the line of business. He said it gave them the respect that they deserved. Usually for the first time. I never asked but I imagine he had some sort of story about that from his youth.

I can also remember my sister getting in trouble in school for calling the teacher ma'am. The teacher thought it was an insult. 

Oh well, that is a pretty nonexistent custom these days. Now it's all first name only. Even my automated bank telephone line has the nerve to use my first name in giving options. That does irritate me when a machine makes free with my first name. Shades of HAL 9000.


----------

